
Play AV1 video is browser using WebAssembly - pritambarhate
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/08/wasm-av1
======
pritambarhate
I tried it out on Chrome 68 on Mac OS X. MacBook Pro (Retina, 13-inch, Early
2015) - Core i5, 8GB RAM - The video playback was very jerky. Still, this is a
new horizon for web development and what is possible in the browser!

